# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  ضياع صفقه

## DieseL

السلام عليكم
اريد استشارتكم في قضيه بناء على نظام القانون السعودي

تاجر عنده صفقه في جده وهو  في الرياض بقيمه30مليون اخذ كرت الصعود(على الخطوط السعوديه) وركب الطائره ثم تفاجأ بانه لا يوجد له مقعد
ووفقا لنظام الطيران المدني
انه لا يمكن ان تقلع الطائره الا اذا كان كل راكب يجلس في مقعد
فكان امام خيارين
اما ان ينزل من الطائره ويخسر الصفقه
او ان يجلس بدورة المياة طوال وقت الرحله
س1
هل تحال القضيه للقضاء المدني او التجاري
س2
ماهو الحكم المناسب اذا كنت قاضي وعرضت عليك القضيه
واذا حكمت بتعويض كم يكون مقداره؟

واسف على الاطاله

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من ناحية طبيعة النزاع: بالنسبة لقضية ضياع صفقة، فإن النزاع هنا ذو طبيعة تجارية وبالتالي من اختصاص الدائرة التجاري بديوان المظالم، ذلك أن المسافر كان انتقاله بغرض التجارة، كما أن شركة الطيران تاجر،

من ناحية  السفر في دورة المياه ، فإن ذلك درب من الخيال، فالشركة لن تسمح له بالسفر بهذه الطريقة

من ناحية التعويض، فإن مقداره يتحدد من جانب المحكمة بحسب ما إذا كان قد سافر بالفعل في دورة المياه وتمكن بالتالي من الوصول فلم تفته فرصة الصفقة أو أنه لم يسافر، وعلى العموم فإن هذه المسألة تقديرية للمحكمة وليست محددة بشكل دقيق، وخاصة في حالة تقدير الضرر الأدبى المتثل في جرح المشاعر للسفر في دورة المياه إن حصل أو في حالة عدم السفر.

وعلى العموم فإنه يصعب تصور أن الخطوط الجوية السعودية تسلك هذه المسلك فتعطي الراكب كارت الصعود ويجد شخاصا آخر مكانه،
كما أن هذه الشركة تقدم الترضية المناسبة حفاظا على سمعتها، فلن يصل النزاع إلى المحاكم

----------


## رئيس المركز الاستشاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيماخي الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
فما يخص الجهة القضائيةالتي يجب التقدم لها فهيا (ديوان المظالم )في المدينة التي كنت مسافر منها وهي (الرياض)
اما الاختصاص القضائي فهوا للدوائر الادارية بالديوان كون ان الخطوط السعودية تابعة للدولة وبالتالي هي دعوى ادارية 
اما فما يختص بالتعويض فأن اثباته صعب لكونه لابد ان يكون ناتج عن ضرر وقع فعلا وليس ضرر محتمل وانصح بأن تكون المطالبة (بدعوى ضرر) وليس تعويض والفرق هوا ان التعويض عاتق اثباته بالكامل على المدعي اما الضرر يمكن للمحكمة ان تنظر على ان عدم توفير المقعد في حد ذاته ضرر وبالتالي يكون تقدير الضرر من قبل المحكمة كما ان المدعي ليس مطالب بتحديد مبالغ عكس دعوى التعويض التي يجب تحديد المبلغ فيها واسبابه وتفاصيله 
اما فما يختص بما يحتمل ان يكون عليه الحكم فهذا سؤال لا جواب عليه لان هناك بمايسمى ارادة المحكمة ولايستطيع احد معرفتها إلا من خلال الجلسات 
وفما يختص بدورة المياه فهاذه ايضا ليس لك حق الجلوس فيها لانها مشاع على الركاب الذين لهم مقاعد وبالتالي مالك إلا النزوووووووول :Thumbdown: 
واخيرآ اذا كان ماذكرت صحيحآ فهوا من عند الله وأن كان خطاء فهوا من نفسي والشيطان
وارجو التوفيق والسداد للجميع

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مما هو غنى عن الذكر أن :
"نظام الطيران المدني السعودي الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم م/ 44وتأريخ 1426/7/18ه، حيث أفرد لها الفصل الأول من الباب العاشر، حيث قررت المادة (134) بتحديد طبيعة مسؤولية الناقل الجوي وأنها مسؤولية عقدية" 
وقد يحدث أن يتسبب الناقل فى تفويت الفرص على المسافرين ، سواء في القيام بأعمال رسمية أو تجارية، حتى وإن كانت مناسبات اجتماعية للراكب أنشأ عقد السفر لأجلها، وذلك من أهم جوانب قيام المسؤولية العقدية في جانب الناقل الجوي.
هذا وقد أعطى المنظم السعودي الحق للمتضرر من عقود النقل الجوي التظلم أمام ديوان المظالم وحدد لذلك مددا لقبول دعوى التعويض حيث جاء في (150) من ذات النظام (يجب على الشخص المتضرر رفع دعوى التعويض على مشغل الطائرة المسئول أو إعلانه بها خلال ستة أشهر من يوم وقوع الحادث الذي سبب الضرر وإلا انحصر حقه في التعويض في الجزء الباقي من التعويض المسؤول عنه المشغل بعد الوفاء بجميع المطالبات التي قدمت في خلال هذه المدة).
وكان المنظم السعودي قد قرر من خلال تنظيم جمعية حماية المستهلك، وهو امتداد حماية المستهلك في جانب تقديم الخدمات، وهذا ما أوضحته المادة (الأولى) من التنظيم، والتي جاء فيها عرض للتعريف بالمصطلحات الواردة في التنظيم، حيث نص على (الخدمة: كل عمل تقدمه أي جهة للمستهلك، سواء كان بأجر أو دون أجر) والذى يتبادر لذهن المستهلك أن الجمعية لا تعالج إلا حالات الاستغلال والغش التجاري الواقعة في السلع المادية، ولكنها تعالج أيضا معنى حماية المستهلك في جانب عقود الخدمات. أى أن النزاع هنا طبيعته تجارية..................
والتعويض هنا يقاس بمقدار الضرر الواقع نشوءا ممن القاعدة القانونية القائلة بأنه:
"كل خطأ سبب ضرر للغير ألزم صاحبه بالتعويض"
وذلك دون الخوض فى شرح مفصل قد يطول بأن الأضرار التى تلحق بأحد المسافرين يتكفل عقد النقل الجوى وأحكام اتفاقية وارسو 1929م بحماية هذا المسافر, ولعل الذى يفيد المسألة الماثلة هنا أنه يجب لانعقاد مسئولية مستغل الطائرة أن تتوافر علاقة السببية بين نشاط الطائرة والضرر على السطح, هذا ويلاحظ أن مؤتمر روما 1952 لم يستطع حل مشكلة تحديد رابط السببية بين الضرر الذى لحق بالغير على السطح ونشاط الطائرة.
حيث سيكون تفسير عبارة " نتيجة مباشرة" من اختصاص وتقدير محكمة الموضوع الذى ينعقد لها الاختصاص طبقا لأحكام القانون الواجب التطبيق , ويعزى التفسير على اسناد هذه العلاقة لقاضى الموضوع والذى يختلف باختلاف مواقف التشريعات الداخلية التى يجرى تطبيقها على مسألة علاقة السببية وفكرة الضرر المباشر والضرر الغير مباشر.
فهناك من التشريعات ما تأخذ بفكرة علاقة السببية المباشرة وبالتالى لا تنعقد مسئولية مستغل الطائرة الا اذا كان الضرر المترتب نتيجة مباشرة لما حدث من الطائرة.
على العكس تذهب بعض التشريعات فى النظر الى علاقة السببية باعتبارها رابطة معنوية أى تنعقد مسئولية مستغل الطائرة متى كان الضرر حتى ولو لم يكن مباشرا مسئولية مستغل الطائرة.
ومن أمثلة هذا التوسع فى تفسير رابطة السببية اذا سقط شىء من الطائرة أفزع حصانا فيجمح ويتسبب فى قتل أحد الأشخاص فيسأل المستغل عن مقتل هذا الشخص تعويضيا باعتبار ما حدث كان نتيجة طبيعية لجموح الحيوان الذى أفزعه سقوط الشىء من الطائرة.

----------

